# WARNING: bogus Facebook accounts



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A previous member of this forum who turned out to be a troll and was banned has started a Facebook page allegedly connected to this forum. It has nothing to do with this forum.

Personally, I do NOT have a Facebook account. But this individual is using my name and sometimes claims to be me. If you are contacted by anyone on Facebook who claims to be me, you can be certain it is just a troll.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you Charles. They used a picture of a sling with your pictogram on it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

They were also using my name and a picture of one of my slingshots, claiming I was an admin. It took several complaints and finally a link to this forum to convince FB to remove the counterfeit persona. This particular person is a real slimeball.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I do not use Facebook per say..This just my opinion as to Facebook too me ..it is just data mining for any personal info they can sale..

I can not say for sure if the is even true on not..so it is just a opinion ..even from what I have read else where on line about data mining..

But can not prove any thing by me...I can not say they are doing this ..and can not say they do not do this.....just some thing else to beware of is all

I do know like Charles & Henry have said people will use some one else's name .....AKAOldmiser


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Can we get a heads up on this ex users name for reference?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

BCLuxor said:


> Can we get a heads up on this ex users name for reference?


Or at least his (most recognisable) screen name?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

BCLuxor said:


> Can we get a heads up on this ex users name for reference?


I got a guess in mind, of one who cant accept that he is gone.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

zippo said:


> BCLuxor said:
> 
> 
> > Can we get a heads up on this ex users name for reference?
> ...


I think I know exactly who you're talking about....


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Can is see the link ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles said:


> A previous member of this forum who turned out to be a troll and was banned has started a Facebook page allegedly connected to this forum. It has nothing to do with this forum.
> 
> Personally, I do NOT have a Facebook account. But this individual is using my name and sometimes claims to be me. If you are contacted by anyone on Facebook who claims to be me, you can be certain it is just a troll.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles, I don't have a Facebook page either, but I have claimed to be you on a few occasions (gets me over with the babes at the senior center, wink wink).


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the post it might aware other people!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

BCLuxor said:


> Can we get a heads up on this ex users name for reference?


It is against Forum rules to discuss banned former members, and there is no actual proof it is actually who we believe it is. It is a closed group, so you will have to apply for membership if you want to see posts. Search FB for "Slingshotforum.com". It's the one without the SSF icon.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > A previous member of this forum who turned out to be a troll and was banned has started a Facebook page allegedly connected to this forum. It has nothing to do with this forum.
> ...


Hey DH!!! You go for it ... hope you have better luck than I do!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I got a friend request today that I'm suspicious of.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

At the time there were a few fake accounts going about on facebook , i also have my own ideas who they could have been , these fake users have now been blocked from any of the facebook groups i have anything to do with .


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't have a Faceplant account, don't want one, Susi does have one, I'll alert her but I doubt the troll will ever find it. In any case thanks for the heads up Charles...regret some troll has gone that deep into the septic tank.

chuck (another Charles!)

PS Charles you need to patent that beard. No imposters.

Found a faceplant entry...

www.facebook.com/Slingshotforum has SSF logo...pics of SSs from the forum's archives.

"Vote for your favorite sling shot..."

SlingshotForum.com community

Is that legit or the fake?

I also think I know who the troll is... does the slingshot make: Dankung, register?

Using a SSF logo if this is a fake site is against faceplant's policy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Susi said:


> PS Charles you need to patent that beard. No imposters.


I tell everyone it is the result of all the manure that has been heaped on my head over the years.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

....wasn't me!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just made sure that the fake account was deleted from my friend's list.

VPB.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

www.pinterest.com/slingshotforum "Slingshot Community Forum" is this one legit or a fake also?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Susi, both the boards you linked are legit.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh man!

Charles! I WAS suspicious! Now I know
my 40.000 Dollars are gone! - and I will
never get 1.000 Slingshots.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Actually I was an Admin for this group for a while. I was invited by the group owner to 'clean up Dodge City' as it was being ruined by a few trolls. I got rid of them, instituted a membership drive and the group grew rapidly.

It was at that point that I discovered that the owner was himself a troll and that the identity under which he had presented himself to me was a false one. I had been alarmed by reports of his behaviour to some members which was frankly bizarre.

This put me in an impossible position. I could not ban him from the group as he founded it so that left me no option other than to leave the group myself as there was no effective way for me to deal with his increasingly odd behaviour.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Panama...good for the rest of us to know also.

I would imagine with enough complaints Faceplant would take the illegitimate material down. Unfortunately I don't have an "f" account to register a complaint.

Thanks Ruithie for the info.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

What about simply turning that whole
FarceBook off? - After a while millions
would be happier and the world would be 
a better place..
And Paul Zuckerbörg (that's his name, is
it?) could start spending his money - he
should, though - otherwise he will never
manage to spend it..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> What about simply turning that whole
> FarceBook off? - After a while millions
> would be happier and the world would be
> a better place..
> ...


Mark zukerberg.. and i think the guy is one of the more smarter people on earth, look at what he has established..


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't worry I was on it straight away, I reported the group to Facebook when it was 1st created but heard nothing since , its run by fake accounts who claim they are some members on here.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am not sure how I could complain to Facebook, since I do not have an account. Does anyone know how I might do so?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I understand your policy of not talking about banned members, but if these people are frauds and malicious types you do have an obligation to ferret them out...and expose their identity...PHIL


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

zippo said:


> BeMahoney said:
> 
> 
> > What about simply turning that whole
> ...


Yes...he's single-handedly given the world cancer, through stealing any worthwhile content made by its members through clauses in its fine print, while encouraging them to be careless with their personal info, as he sells this to advertisers, along with offering downright inadequate security protocols on users accounts, so that all the questionable photos you KNOW many young users are going to post in their "private" pages can be scoured & infinitely traceable back to them, ruining lives & careers forever.

He's no smarter than the masses; he just happened to be positioned well for a commonly held idea to flourish, but he's exploited his good fortune in the WORST way humanity can muster. His usery is orders of magnitude more ****ed up than that of the traditional bank models...at least they only pilfer money.

**** zukerburg & his filthy ***book.

Yes, let's all objectionably look at what he's established...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

AZshooter said:


> I understand your policy of not talking about banned members, but if these people are frauds and malicious types you do have an obligation to ferret them out...and expose their identity...PHIL


I agree, by not saying who it is and other relevant information, there is a disservice being done to the members here who rely on people warning one another of a bad seed or a fraud. my other point- if this site does have a facebook account, then why isnt it listed on the homepage with a link or something to it? wouldnt it be smart to do so, this way people know that if it links from here to the fb account, then it lets people know that its legit. it makes no sense that it links from fb to here, but not from here to there.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > BeMahoney said:
> ...


I am really not in the mood for a big argument, facebook is no-good, that the first thing people say... Zukerburg is not the problem, the people who decide to use facebook are, zukerburg came up with an idea what is profitable. and he got every right to enjoy it, In this day and age everyone who is on/joining/thinking about facebook knows that there is no privacy, every parent teaches his kids that facebook is no good for that reason and many other reasons. If someone decided to join facebook after he heard this, then he is a fool.

when someone kills themselves because of something on facebook, everyone blames facebook, what people nees to relize is that facebook is not the problem, the users are the proble.

People kill themselves because of other people, not because of a **** website. 
The users turned facebook into what it is.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I understand your policy of not talking about banned members, but if these people are frauds and malicious types you do have an obligation to ferret them out...and expose their identity...PHIL

No, the Forum does not have an obligation to ferret out and expose the scumbags. When we find them, we ban them. Once banned, they are persona non grata. The reason for not discussing them is that, believe it or not, there are people out there who delight in causing trouble on a Forum, and even after being banned, enjoy the notoriety. We don't give them that notoriety.

But, just for the sake of argument, suppose that we identify "WorldsBestSlingshooter" as a scammer, expose and ban him. What will you do about it now that you know that some person who calls himself WorldsBestSlingshooter is identified as a scam artist? You don't know his real name, where he lives, or his phone number. He's just an anonymous guy on the Internet.

The Forum does a very good job of keeping the number of ripoff artists at a minimum, and we mods will get rid of them when discovered. Sometimes we make a mistake, usually with a very young member whom we believe can be turned around.

What the Forum is obligated to do is provide members with a smooth running, pleasant, and non-threatening Board on which to share everything about slingshots. Scam artists threaten the tranquillity of the Forum, and we will ban them. The best thing a member can do is let one of us know by PM if someone tries to scam you.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

fair enough henry. how about the linking of this sites facebook . would it not be less worrisome if it had a link from here? btw, i dont do facebook, but for those that do, at least they would know its actually in conjuction with the forum, especially for the new people.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> I got a friend request today that I'm suspicious of.


It was probably me Mike... I have been forced to get an account on facebook to thwart id theft and so I can more easily check on what my kids are posting...

I don't plan on doing to much with account other than that though.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Blaming facebook is like blaming guns for violence. There is also a group on FB that is now taking templates from here and other forums and posting them on their group, which I guess there is nothing wrong with but without giving credit to the designers or website where they were obtained/stolen from is a little dirty imo.

EDIT: Did not realize I was not supposed to link, if anyone wants the links to these bogus groups feel free to PM.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> ...Sometimes we make a mistake, usually with a very young member whom we believe can be turned around...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Imperial said:


> fair enough henry. how about the linking of this sites facebook . would it not be less worrisome if it had a link from here? btw, i dont do facebook, but for those that do, at least they would know its actually in conjuction with the forum, especially for the new people.


We can bring that up with management. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

zippo said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > zippo said:
> ...


Mkay, Sir.

I can't follow your thougts here.. Too much killing,
I just don't get your point.

I for my part want to be left alone hating Mr. ZUCKLPERKS
Mh.. stuff. Insulting to me is how that idea messed up the
whole web, disguising the fact that his company, just like
Google, has not exhaled yet..
We're still at the beginning.
And I feel like throwing up looking at how viciouslsy
those darn buttons of Manfred (that's his name, right?)
Bucklezwerg infiltrated even public domain.. OUR STATE!..

I'd just turn that debris off! (what emotion was it that
made you try to teach me Cinderella ZimpleClerks name?)

Please let me love to hatevthat whole odourance, will you?



Be


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Henry...You make good sense, but I still feel these people should be identified...As far as being ANONYMOUSE...they will still leave some kind of electronic footprint...And exposure will put a big crimp in their game...PHIL


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

The CIA said outright that Faceplant and like blogs save them a lot of digging and time to find out who's friends or following whom. Local governments here have Twitter and Faceplant accounts to brag on their doings to "prove" they've been hard at work spending public funds (and eating shrimp cocktail., filet mignon and champagne luncheons on the same ticket while tax burdened peasants here eat boiled corn and rice). I had a Faceplant acct but doused it, one more stupid thing I had to do, am shaving off the beard of "things to do" as I get older, devoting more time to stuff I'm not compelled to do at all. Compelling things and I are parting ways.

Faceplant for some is fun, Susi keeps in touch with her fam in Spain, babies, events, you know, "stuff" and does voice/vid chat with 'em via "f".

Down for the count for a couple weeks, many weird spots and bad areas on my face due to UV for 68 years, 5Flouruoracil salve burns off most of the epidermis and some dermis and removes the baddies...precancer squamous cells they call it...but I look like Lazarus and my face is oozing stuff where the baddies are being removed...and I can't get in sunlight either..UV causes some nasty reactions. So I shoot in PM's twilight or turn on the garage lights for some night shooting. Of course shop work is inside and away from UV.

The only fear I have about said troll is if he impersonates forum folks and the forum itself and starts on a rant about how he hates officials and government, proposes shooting PEOPLE and like dumb stuff OUR forum could be "blamed" by the nannies and slingshotery could be somewhat clipped or down right jeopardized. I might inject a word of defense here however, bows are much more deadly weapons (ask millions who've been killed by them in mankind's history) and I doubt if any nanny law would be passed contra archery ,but the word "doubt" inplies "yes it can" as well. So hopefully this dweeb who is snickering daily at all the dust created herein, can say, "OK, I paid you back for banning me, so let's forget it". Yes, wishful thinking but still possible. So plans should be made in advance should this arise, that is, emails already written and not sent yet to those who would be in legislative seats, defendiung our forum and members and philosophy.

I would imagine at at least some of SSF's mods and members such as Henry in Panama who have "f" accounts can file a complaint to Facebook as did Henry.

Sunday blabla by chuck


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

AZshooter said:


> Henry...You make good sense, but I still feel these people should be identified...As far as being ANONYMOUSE...they will still leave some kind of electronic footprint...And exposure will put a big crimp in their game...PHIL


Phil, I don't see how identifying a banned member is going to do any good. Yes, they leave an electronic footprint known as an IP address, but the best of them use proxies, and change their IP address. Some post from Internet Cafes. I just banned a guy who has been banned many times in the past, and his current IP address only showed up for two other personas, all recent. He has been banned at least 7 times. I don't know what else we can do.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

August West said:


> Blaming facebook is like blaming guns for violence. There is also a group on FB that is now taking templates from here and other forums and posting them on their group, which I guess there is nothing wrong with but without giving credit to the designers or website where they were obtained/stolen from is a little dirty imo.
> 
> EDIT: Did not realize I was not supposed to link, if anyone wants the links to these bogus groups feel free to PM.


Okay, that one gave me a decent laugh.... the guy who runs the group is actually using one of my Harpy templates as his avatar.... can't even come up with an original something-or-other for that lol...

Anyway... I have mixed feelings about this..... I know my designs are the most downloaded on this site, and I'm going to guess I've "contributed" more than a few to that group and other sites as well... and the original purpose was to help people in building and to promote interest in slingshots worldwide....

So in the end sites and groups that "pirate" other people's free to use templates ARE spreading the interest... but at the same time it would seem at least a modocum of thanks or acknowledgement might be in order.... well I guess we all live with our own demons and what gets some through the day will or will not get others through it...


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, y'all, Bill's right about copy catting catapults. Panama brings up a point, it's easy to ban someone but they just spring up again to harass, I guess they've so much time on their hands they are caught up in nothingness, ignorance and stupidity.

Ignorance can be educated.. And drunkedness sobered. But stupid lasts forever. Movie, "The Emporor's Club"





If you'd like to watch the entire movie free on youtube, please click this link





It's well worth the time if you've not seen it. Price is right.

chuck


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Henry...I wasn`t placing blame on you or anyone else on the matter of security...I realize that these renegades are difficult to pin down...GHOSTS like this cause damage here and throughout the system...I`ve had hackers like this break into my bank accounts, through no fault of mine, and we ( the bank and I ) cannot figure how it was done...What I guess I am saying is that rather than giving up altogether we should be more inclined to promote methods to expose these GHOSTS...If we don`t, the problem will only get worse and affect ALL aspects of our lives...Leaving us with only one choice...To give up the use of personal computers for personal safety...PHIL


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

AZshooter said:


> Henry...I wasn`t placing blame on you or anyone else on the matter of security...I realize that these renegades are difficult to pin down...GHOSTS like this cause damage here and throughout the system...I`ve had hackers like this break into my bank accounts, through no fault of mine, and we ( the bank and I ) cannot figure how it was done...What I guess I am saying is that rather than giving up altogether we should be more inclined to promote methods to expose these GHOSTS...If we don`t, the problem will only get worse and affect ALL aspects of our lives...Leaving us with only one choice...To give up the use of personal computers for personal safety...PHIL


Phil, I never thought you were blaming anyone. We all do the best we can, and I'm sure we would all welcome any ideas to keep the scammers out. Right now, users who alert us to suspicious posters or PMs are the best help we can get. None of us has the time to read every new post on the Forum every day, so we may miss a problem if no one lets us know about it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

just noticed this addition. . . facebook link added. :thumbsup:

:naughty: do i get a slingshot for the suggestion?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You will get a one time payment of twice the moderator monthly stipend .....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

How does this kind of crap benefit someone? Just seems really weird.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Smashtoad said:


> How does this kind of crap benefit someone? Just seems really weird.


Like 99% of the fetishes/addictions out there; you'd know tho tickle if you were feathered...


----------



## Darin Kel J (Jul 21, 2015)

Report it to facebook, they have been cracking down on fake profiles


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Susi said:


> www.pinterest.com/slingshotforum "Slingshot Community Forum" is this one legit or a fake also?
> 
> SSC is a authenic page not fake no one has a monopoly on slingshot fourms !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok try this again

slingshot comunity is not fake it is a fourm

where others share their fondness for the sport

no one has a monopoly on slingshot fourms we all share the love of the sport !


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

If I may, I have a FB account and I went to the link www.facebook.com/slingshotforum, and It was started June 21, 2011, if that helps. However it did not list an owner, and any link referencing SSF, went to this forum.

YS


----------

